# Argëtim & zbavitje > Sporti nëpër botë >  FC Bayern Munich

## gimche



----------


## strange

Hajde ishalla teme e re nafak e re me nje fitore neser kunder Romes.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## gimche

Hahahahaha boll zor valla se mysafir jemi, edhe pse nuk e mohoj deshiren qe me vazhdu me bilancin 100%

----------


## AnaH_M

lejeni ju romen,kualifikimi esht garantu,po thuj let lujn me formacionin e dyt apo tret e le ti pushoje lojtaret per ndeshjen me frankfurtin dhe me stutgartin per kupen....

se mund te ndodh qe 2012 kur finalja e champions league do luhet ne alianz arena,bayerni te luan ne europa league

----------


## goldian

i shkkaterrojme dhe frankfurtin dhe stutgartin

----------


## fattlumi

Pershendetje juve larte dhe gjithe tifozeve te Bajernit.
Ne CL neser kunder Romes,Bajerni do tregoj dhëmbë tjere.Kam bindjen se do fitojme ose bile barazim.

----------


## {A_N_G_E_L_69}

> Pershendetje juve larte dhe gjithe tifozeve te Bajernit.
> Ne CL neser kunder Romes,Bajerni do tregoj dhëmbë tjere.Kam bindjen se do fitojme ose bile barazim.


Cila ndeshje ka qen  ne kete foto?!

----------


## goldian

ndeshja kunder romes apo gabohem
di ndonjeri info per crisciton e genoas
se sic duket do e marrin ne janar

----------


## {A_N_G_E_L_69}

Nje nga stadjumet me komod te planetit me duket.

----------


## goldian

une isha vjet o zot jam dridh nje emocion i pa pare
ju betohem ne fillim smujsha mu koncentru te ndeshjen shihja stadiumin si nje njeri qe kishte jetu ne kafaz e sapo kishte dale ne liri

----------


## xennie_boy

> ndeshja kunder romes apo gabohem
> di ndonjeri info per crisciton e genoas
> se sic duket do e marrin ne janar


Urime per temen e re!!!
Do Zoti qe te n'a sjelle fat me te mire!!!

Sa per Criscito: Nerlinger ka qene te Dielen ne Genova per te pare ndeshjen kunder Juventus, pikerisht per te vezhguar nga afer mbrojtesin. Nerlinger eshte pare i ulur prane menaxherit te Domenico Criscito.

http://www.spox.com/de/sport/fussbal...-contento.html


Suksese ne Rome!!!


GO BAYERN GO!!!

----------


## {A_N_G_E_L_69}

> une isha vjet o zot jam dridh nje emocion i pa pare
> ju betohem ne fillim smujsha mu koncentru te ndeshjen shihja stadiumin si nje njeri qe kishte jetu ne kafaz e sapo kishte dale ne liri


Hallall ta befte Zoti.Ca ndeshje pe?

----------


## strange

Mirë jeni? Si po ju shkon mbrëmja? Mua ma prishi Bayerni! nga 2 me 0 në 2 me 3 kjo vetëm Bayernit i ndodh edhe ndonjëherë Wolfsburgut! phaaaaa

----------


## gimche

> *Ranieri do fitore kundër Bayernit*
> 
> Romë, 23 nëntor - Trajneri i Romës, Claudio Ranieri, ka një mesazh të thjeshtë për futbollistët e tij para ndeshjes me Bayern Munchenin në Ligën e Kampionëve, të martën. Ranieri kërkon fitore në mënyrë që të mbajë gjallë shpresat për të avancuar në rrethin e dytë të kësaj gare. "Kemi nevojë për katër pikë në dy ndeshjet e fundit dhe dua fitore me Bayernin. Jemi të përgatitur taktikisht dhe besoj së kësaj here ne do të dalim fitues nga kjo përballje. Dua të kualifikohemi tutje", tha Ranieri. /koha/


Urime vërtetë u treguat ekip i madh, një skuader e cila pas disavantazhit 0:2 nuk i humb shpresat dhe lufton, një skuader e cila përmbysë rezultatin e tillë kundër një finalisti të Ligës së Kampionëve vërtetë meriton të urohet dhe vazhdim të mbarë në fazën e dytë të klubeve.
Për Bayern e them më sinçerisht se kurrë uroj që të ju bie kundërshtari më i fort i mundshëm dhe t'ua bëj atë që ia bëri Liverpooli Besiktasit para disa viteve, në mënyrë që t'ju bind se në një skuader që pretendon Evropën nuk duhet në formacionin e saj t'i këtë lojtarët si Van Buyten dhe Demichelis, një skuader e cila pëson 3 gola brenda 45 minutave nuk meriton kalimin e fazës së grupeve. Thjeshtë dhe qartë jeni të dobët. Deshmia për këtë është data 23.11.2010 ora 22:40

----------


## AnaH_M

keto definitivisht nuk jan per asgje kete vit,skan fille turpi dhe fille inati,e pat lojen,kujt ti cohej bente cfar donte ne pjesen e dyte,ribery shum i dobet dhe tani ben blla blla dua te luaj 90 min. dy her ishte ne situat nje me nje dhe nuk mundi te ben asgje humb topin palidhje se ska fuqi per te ndej ne kemb e lere me te vrapon,ndersa mbrojtja mos vet, ishalla nuk i bjen me lujt me barcelonen ne vijim te kompeticionit se na ruj zot per 5 copa sigurt po mund edhe me shum.

----------


## strange

lol ne facebook dikush e kish shenuar kete: "*Bayern Munchen Ben Sevap me Romen*"

"Skishte Si Te Ndodhte Ndrysh .. Bayern Ben Sevap Me Romen I Dhuron 3 Piket .. Nje Pjese e pare fantastike e bayern , nje rome inegzistente .. Pjesa e dyte fillon me eksperimente ne pozicionimin e lojtare te bayern ... dukej qarte qe ndeshja do ju linte romes "


__


van Buyten e Demichelis duhet në lig të trete me i qua aty me luajt të FCB II. Ribery edhe ishte dobët sot. Vetëm Gomezi edhe Kraft me kanë pëlqye sot pa marre parasysh gabimin e fundit.


PS: Gomezi në 19 ndeshje 15 gola.

----------


## Nice_Boy

_Sot më keni plas dije. 


cncnc qysh prej 2-0 me humb 3-2 o trullqa..

demikellsi e kisha lan vetem sikur sigurim te dera e hyrjes. (shitës i biletave)


:@@:@:_

----------


## USA NR1

haha edhe kjo paska ndodhur lol 3:2

----------


## strange

E pa dikush ndeshjën? 4 me 1  :buzeqeshje:  Tymoschuk u tranu sot haha  :buzeqeshje:  Gomezi s'po ndalet prapë shënoi edhe pse me fat! Mirë u bë që fituam. Javën tjetër me Schalken s'do jetë e lehtë po shpresojmë të fitojmë.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## PrisHtiNa-Lee

Prapë kam vërejtje tek Van Buyten megjithë fitoren, ngase e humbi atë duel me Theofanis Gekas kur u barazua rezultati edhe me kokë edhe më këmbë humbi duelin. Plus humbi disa topa.

----------

